# Powder The Dh Snow Boa In Dark Phase. Super Duw



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everyone! well I had to do some spot cleaning the other day and I decided to grab some pictures of my boa Powder in her dark phase

I have never photographed her in dark phase before, but believe it or not that is her dark phase









so, here she is! (I am also putting up a light phase picture so you guys can see the difference)









and, Powder in light phase! In this picture you can see how milky white she gets 



and, her normally:



Thanks for looking!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That is a nice snake, but honestly I admire them from afar lol


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> That is a nice snake, but honestly I admire them from afar lol


Lol! thanks







I understand you completely, snakes aren't for everybody


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I really want that boa


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

bob351 said:


> I really want that boa


For the small fee of 50 trillion dollars









lol, just kidding. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

you should be proud of her, shes a beauty for sure


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool snake!


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> Very cool snake!


Thanks! more pictures to come as she grows


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

I cant believe I forgot this:

Can you guys see Powders Infinity symbol in this picture?


----------

